# Fish Video



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Just a quick video from this morning right before feeding time


----------



## Matthew (Nov 10, 2015)

Cool video. What are the blue/black guys with the yellow tails?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Cool video. What are the blue/black guys with the yellow tails?


Thanks  Those are male boesemani rainbow fish


----------

